# My kh is so ooooo high!! Please help!!



## Planted Bows (30 Jul 2017)

Right guys I've just tested my water and the test I use are the tetra strip which I know aren't the most accurate. As from the pictures they give a ok result. All of my parameters are within the OK bit bar the kh which is off the chart. 

How is this the case? I'm a bit rubbish with how water chemistry works however understand the basics so to speak. 

I do a weekly water change of about 40% then topped back up with 30%Ro and 10%tap water to get my required TDS for my CRS. 


Any help would be greatly appreciated. 








Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silviu Man (30 Jul 2017)

Hi!

Try an accurate test so we may be sure those are the values. Then after we can say is ok or not.


----------



## colinquilliam1 (30 Jul 2017)

Hi buddy
1. check the expiry date on your test kit.
2. Try another strip just incase the 1st was bad.
3. When you do your water changes, do you add any boiled water? Not distilled, boiled. I have the kettle on the go a lot when i do changes. One to balance the temp but boiling water lowers the kh. 
4. Is your tank planted and do you have any bogwood in it?
5. You can get peat, put it in a pair of old stockings and tie it off. Add it to your external filter media.

Test strips really are not that accurate. I tried them and had the same issues. I use api master kits. I dont really test for gh or kh as my tanks have lots of wood and plants & and i add boiled water to my water changes. Hope all this helps. Others may have other ideas or opinions. Good luck


Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (30 Jul 2017)

Thank for getting back to me guys. 

I think I'll purchase a better test kit and no Ive never thought of using boiled water. Should I replace the 10%cold tap water with that? My tank is planted and has a few bit of spider wood in it. 

I was thinking the issue would have been the strips as I've never had issues before and yes I had the API master test kit before with no issues at all. 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## colinquilliam1 (30 Jul 2017)

I add it by the bucket load but its for the temp of the water mainly for me. 2 birds one stone. Never used RO water. Are you losing fish etc?

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (30 Jul 2017)

Not one fish loss tbh bud. Just get worried about parameters sometimes as never had it this high. But again the strips are most likely to blame lol

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## colinquilliam1 (30 Jul 2017)

Sounds like it. If your fish and plants are ok dont worry. They will tell you when something bad is happening. Have you got pucs of your tank?

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (30 Jul 2017)

There we go  





Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## colinquilliam1 (30 Jul 2017)

Looks good mate. Plenty of room for more plants lol

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (30 Jul 2017)

Yeah I'm thinking the same. More stem plants at the back or something. I have crypts at the back but I think something more will be better? 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silviu Man (31 Jul 2017)

Looks very nice, indeed. Stem plants can help you to control the water chemistry too.
Right now I am making a small trial in my 100 liters tank with Ceratopyllum demersum.
Although is a floating plant, if is fixed on a small rock, like a bush, look great. It is very delicate and
have a nice light green color. The only disvantage is that it need to be cut 2-3 times per week, 
to keep it under the water. Maybe you want to try it. In the back of the roots could look great by 
contrast with brown.


----------



## Planted Bows (31 Jul 2017)

Have you got pictures? Would love to see that 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silviu Man (31 Jul 2017)

I will send some this afternoon, when back from office. I will send you also something nice with Pogostemon Helferi that evolved
in a nano very different that usual. It is a possible solution for the corner.


----------



## Silviu Man (31 Jul 2017)

Here are the pics. Pease note that I cut it two days ago and now is back close to the surface of the water.





Next one is about Pogostemon Helferi. I've notice that, if it is close to a stone, the aerian roots attaches itself on the stone, like an Anubias. I've tried to move one and it was stuck on the stone. Very interesting, this is not mentioned in any description of the plant. ... and it is already over 15 cm tall.


----------



## Planted Bows (31 Jul 2017)

That looks lovely mate. Might have to order so of this. Very different to most other plants. 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silviu Man (31 Jul 2017)

Yes, very different. Sorry for the quality of the pictures. In reality it looks very ... bright!


----------

